# Progression Chosera 800 to Chosera 3,000 to ???



## gadgetguy9000 (Feb 20, 2016)

I realize I should wait to buy a finishing stone but we are in a strange time window where products in existing inventories in Canada can be much less expensive than in the US. For example I got some Suisin INOX Honyakis for literally half the priced being charged by Korin. When new product comes in, I expect much higher prices.

What would people recommend as a sensible progression from the Chosera 3,000?

TIA

John


----------



## berko (Feb 20, 2016)

just stop there. chosera 800 and 3000 are 2 of the best stones you can get btw.


----------



## Asteger (Feb 20, 2016)

berko said:


> just stop there. chosera 800 and 3000 are 2 of the best stones you can get btw.



Me too. I think 3k is abolutely fine if you're dealing with a gyuto, petty, nakiri, etc


----------



## psfred (Feb 20, 2016)

Or use a Suehiro Rika 5000, it polishes a bit more but does not lose the "bite" of a 3k edge. Past that I would not go past 6k for a kitchen knife, the results aren't significantly better and a slightly coarse edge seems to stay "sharp" longer.

Peter


----------



## gadgetguy9000 (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for the insights and kind words. For now, I will stick with the 3,000 and see how it goes.

I wanted to mention that Jon Broida was very helpful in guiding me and even though I came across a local deal that was too good to pass up, he was very gracious.


----------



## Matus (Feb 20, 2016)

I just want to say that I also think that sticking first with 3000 as finisher and see how that works for you is a good idea. And yes - Jon offers incredible support.


----------



## masibu (Feb 22, 2016)

if you really wanted a finer stone I used to go chosera 3k to the 8k snow white for microbeveling. the 3k does give a nice aggressive edge as it is though


----------



## Kingkor (Feb 25, 2016)

Would you recommend moving from a 3k chosera to a jnat only for the finishing or would you recommend going naturals/synthetics all the way from start to finish?


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 25, 2016)

Depends on your budget and how crazy you want to go...

But I think the general consensus is that naturals are only better as finishers, while the synthethics are actually pretty good in the lower grits.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 25, 2016)

I bought from chubo knives a small shubo natural stone and it s working amazingly if you want a super sharp edge


----------



## preizzo (Feb 25, 2016)

And it s quite chip


----------

